# "Custom" AFX Ford Escort - Keep it or Sell it?



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

When I was a kid, I picked up a metallic purple Ford Escort that came with the slotless roadblocker chassis. I never have liked that color, so last week, I went on e-bay to see if there were some paint options that I liked. I found a red/white/blue version with the #46 that I thought was pretty cool, so I painted it up to resemble it as closely as possible. For a first-time attempt, I thought it came out pretty good; however, there are several areas of improvement needed, like finding smaller stencils and fine-tuning the blue paint on the wheel wells. 

I am trying to finance my 1:1 Model T restoration, so I am beginning to sell off some duplicate car bodies on e-bay to finance this project. Is this good enough to try selling or should I try again? Thanks!


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Oops - I forgot to post a link to the pics. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

I paint, buy and sell custom painted cars on ebay but I don't know much about how collectors value cars. I know anything can sell,,, Just for how much? Just my opinion but I think your car looks ok. I like the the scheme and colors. I would suggest if you want to sell it to list it the way it is now. Make the opening bid the least you want to accept for it. If it doesn't sell then you've lost nothing. If it does sell then great. The buyers on ebay wont pay too much but they also wont let some else buy it too cheap.
If you repaint it, How much can you improve it? Will the improvement be worth your time?
I've been painting models for over 40 years. I have never painted a single 1 that I thought was perfect. Flawless. Always the guy painting will only see the flaws. I know every flaw and think "I wish I'd have done it this way" or "Dang! Why did that Gnat have to land on the clear and walk around?" Every paint guy here will have the same stories I'm betting. Thing is, when others see the car I paint, They see the good points. I just smile and enjoy it with them. Good luck.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

if you are going to custom paint things to sell, change the colors, make it look like an original that was never released.
the red/white/blue escort you did looks great, but someone is not going to pay alot, considering the original can be bought at a fairly decent price. Now If that car you just did was painted orange, with black and gray accents it probably would get attention. (now those are just colors i randomly pulled outta my head).


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*T*

What year is the 1:1 "T" ?


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Guys:

Thank you for being honest and forthright. Your thoughts confirmed my suspicions about my work and painting an already existing scheme. I may strip it and try for a paint scheme that actually existed. My research tells me that this car is a 1974 RS2000. Does that sound correct?

To answer your question, my Model T was manufactured in February, 1927 in Canada. If you scroll down to the year, you can see a picture of it on the Golden Era Car Club site. http://www.geaaonline.org/geaapicnic14.html. It has taken me nine years to get all of the mechanical work done and now I am working on the body - I just bought the paint yesterday and will change the color to Ford Royal Maroon.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

jimkelsey said:


> Guys:
> 
> Thank you for being honest and forthright. Your thoughts confirmed my suspicions about my work and painting an already existing scheme. I may strip it and try for a paint scheme that actually existed. My research tells me that this car is a 1974 RS2000. Does that sound correct?
> 
> To answer your question, my Model T was manufactured in February, 1927 in Canada. If you scroll down to the year, you can see a picture of it on the Golden Era Car Club site. http://www.geaaonline.org/geaapicnic14.html. It has taken me nine years to get all of the mechanical work done and now I am working on the body - I just bought the paint yesterday and will change the color to Ford Royal Maroon.


My dad has a 27 Model T Touring Car, Fronty speedster and a 28 Model A Roadster pick up


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Super G Man said:


> My dad has a 27 Model T Touring Car, Fronty speedster and a 28 Model A Roadster pick up


Very awesome. I really like the "Improved" Model T compared to the earlier ones. Just having the fuel tank sit above the engine makes it all the worth while. They are quite strange, but fun to drive. Maybe one of these days I will get an open car.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> if you are going to custom paint things to sell, change the colors, make it look like an original that was never released.
> the red/white/blue escort you did looks great, but someone is not going to pay alot, considering the original can be bought at a fairly decent price. Now If that car you just did was painted orange, with black and gray accents it probably would get attention. (now those are just colors i randomly pulled outta my head).


I'm going w/ Sethndaddy here....
make it an original color scheme, not reproducing an already has been released... & list it as "Custom Made" add some nice Vincent, ect. wheels/tires 
and go from there (also research Ebay on Custom HO Slot Cars for $$ :thumbsup

doing a "Copy", will only get you a lot of complaints/grief.. even IF you list it AS a copy in flashing-florescent caps lettering...

you might surprise yourself on what it might get with a neat original color/detailed scheme ***

*** I wear "Garanimals for Adults", have NO sense of matching-colors...:freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

